# The crap I see just amazes me



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

What is wrong with this picture?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

too much box? or too fuzzy to see the connections?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

No battery?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

oh yeah!


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Looks like someone gutted a panel and used it for whatever low voltage stuff that is.

Doesn't seem so wrong to me!


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

cabling through a knockout with no bushing, ckt board positioned too close to the top of the enclosure, no battery, no tamper switches,
unsecured cabling, poor labeling and no documentation that i can see.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

No RJ-31X. Looks to have extension line "permanently" routed through terminals 21-24. Which in turn, means no testing disconnect at the panel end for phone line troubleshooting.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

gnuuser said:


> ckt board positioned too close to the top of the enclosure


That's normal for Ademco panels.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

LARMGUY said:


> http://s1123.photobucket.com/user/genarac1234/media/Somethingsmissing.jpg.html What is wrong with this picture?


. Hard to tell exactly , but aside from all the other previously mentioned items , it looks upside down to me .


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The problem I see is that it is posted at an electrical forum...


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

This doesnt bother me


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Incubus311 said:


> This doesnt bother me


Me either, looks like they got what they paid for.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

The biggest problem is that it isnt real electrical work.:laughing:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Wired4Life10 said:


> No RJ-31X. Looks to have extension line "permanently" routed through terminals 21-24. Which in turn, means no testing disconnect at the panel end for phone line troubleshooting.


I can trouble shoot the phone without a RJ31X by cutting off the return line from the RJ31X to the terminations for the phone wiring (although the RJ31X disconnect is easier).

What about line seizure? Would the alarm work properly without line seizure provided by the RJ31X?


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I can trouble shoot the phone without a RJ31X by cutting off the return line from the RJ31X to the terminations for the phone wiring (although the RJ31X disconnect is easier). What about line seizure? Would the alarm work properly without line seizure provided by the RJ31X?


The panel seizes the line, not a phone block. Line goes into panel, return feeds house. The block has a jumper bar to pass the line through if the telco cord is removed.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I can trouble shoot the phone without a RJ31X by cutting off the return line from the RJ31X to the terminations for the phone wiring (although the RJ31X disconnect is easier)


True but I'm saying if the customer is having phone issues due to an alarm fault of some sort and needs to disconnect alarm, it keeps that from happening.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> What is wrong with this picture?


 History. A long time ago, in a galaxy we all live in, some rocket scientist with a capitalistic bent decided that he could make a good living by "McJobing" a part of the electrical trade from qualified electricians and "invent" a field called "AST." Here, he would hire, at less than 1/2 the price, tradesmen who weren't qualified to wipe most electricians' asses and yet charge customers as if they were. But this didn't last long as this venture, as all McJobbing venturs do, ended up biting both the customers, the employees, and the employers in the ass. Because all alarm companies care about is RMFs. Recurring monthly fees. For "monitoring." Yea - that's it... we're "monitoring" your premises... to keep you SAFE. Yea yea, that's the ticket... whenever you're away or asleep we're "protecting you..."  

The alarm system itself can be hacked together worse than a remotely located ballast 3 stories away, it doesn't matter. All that matters is the boss getting monthly payments or sales residuals from hundreds of customers for their "free" installations, as long as the keypad says "ARMED" when it's supposed to, the scam you've conned your customers into believing equates to "security" lives on.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

IslandGuy said:


> History. A long time ago, in a galaxy we all live in, some rocket scientist with a capitalistic bent decided that he could make a good living by "McJobing" a part of the electrical trade from qualified electricians and "invent" a field called "AST." Here, he would hire, at less than 1/2 the price, tradesmen who weren't qualified to wipe most electricians' asses and yet charge customers as if they were. But this didn't last long as this venture, as all McJobbing venturs do, ended up biting both the customers, the employees, and the employers in the ass. Because all alarm companies care about is RMFs. Recurring monthly fees. For "monitoring." Yea - that's it... we're "monitoring" your premises... to keep you SAFE. Yea yea, that's the ticket... whenever you're away or asleep we're "protecting you..."
> 
> The alarm system itself can be hacked together worse than a remotely located ballast 3 stories away, it doesn't matter. All that matters is the boss getting monthly payments or sales residuals from hundreds of customers for their "free" installations, as long as the keypad says "ARMED" when it's supposed to, the scam you've conned your customers into believing equates to "security" lives on.


Hi LawnGuyLandSparky.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

No battery and the alarm has been used since 2011. No RJ31X at all.

A lways
D one 
T wice

A nother
D umb
T echnician


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I love a good :no: ADT panel. Around here they are so packed with **** when you open the door on one you got to be ready for the battery to come rocketing out at mach 1. :laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I love a good :no: ADT panel. Around here they are so packed with **** when you open the door on one you got to be ready for the battery to come rocketing out at mach 1. :laughing:


 Oh hell yeah!


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Can you imagine leaving this the way it is? I would have nightmares if I did this.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Wpgshocker said:


> The panel seizes the line, not a phone block. Line goes into panel, return feeds house. The block has a jumper bar to pass the line through if the telco cord is removed.


You're right! I had a brain fart and was thinking that it only had incoming dial tone with no return :blink:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Wired4Life10 said:


> True but I'm saying if the customer is having phone issues due to an alarm fault of some sort and needs to disconnect alarm, it keeps that from happening.


I've rewired too many demarcs to clear the alarm trouble because of no access to the RJ31X.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Our ADT panel at work is 10x messier than the picture above. I run away when they are working on it.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Biggest issue for me is that they appear to have just RJ45ed the ends of what should be punched down onto a patch panel. I feel like putting peoples head through a wall when they say "it will only ever be a phone/data/camera/bms".

If your doing an office and you have 200 cat6s, label the floor clockwise 1-200, then any offices clockwise after that starting from the comms room. That way when people move positions or needs change its a simple look at the patching schedule and a quick plug in. Dont freakin label on the plate "phone 023, Data 024" for gods sake. It negates the entire principal behind structured cabling. Ive seen "electricians" do just as ******ed **** with extra low voltage as the $15 an install cable guys.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

chewy said:


> Biggest issue for me is that they appear to have just RJ45ed the ends of what should be punched down onto a patch panel. I feel like putting peoples head through a wall when they say "it will only ever be a phone/data/camera/bms".
> 
> If your doing an office and you have 200 cat6s, label the floor clockwise 1-200, then any offices clockwise after that starting from the comms room. That way when people move positions or needs change its a simple look at the patching schedule and a quick plug in. Dont freakin label on the plate "phone 023, Data 024" for gods sake. It negates the entire principal behind structured cabling. Ive seen "electricians" do just as ******ed **** with extra low voltage as the $15 an install cable guys.


Sorry is that an alarm panel? I thought it was a switch with cover removed from the small pic on my mobile, disregard.


----------

